# Asus Smart Doctor Autostart?



## leo14 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

möchte "ASUS Smart Doctor" bei jedem Systemstart automatisch gestartet haben. Habe es in der Systemkonfigurtion aktiviert, funktioniert aber nicht. Ich glaube es hat etwas mit der Benutzerkontensteuerung zu tun. Diese möchte ich aber auf Stufe 2 belassen und nicht abschalten.
Kann mir jemand helfen??

Vielen Dank


----------



## frankie36 (5. Juni 2011)

Das könnte man so lösen
öffne mal die Computerverwaltung



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann gehste rüber zur "AufgabenPlanung"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann musste auf der rechten Seite gucken "neue Aufgabe erstellen"



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das zu startende Programm volle Admin rechte zuweisen!

Dann weiter zum Reiter "Aktion"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann weiter zum Reiter "Trigger"
Wann gestartet wird ect .



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann unten auf Ok ect,nun sollte in der Aufgabenplanliste ne neue Aufgabe stehen(smartDoctor sysStart starten)
Hoffe hab nix vergessen jetzt ?So handhabe ich das mit Programmen die sich weigern obwohl se selber über ne Autostartfunktion verfügen!


Edit :was manchmal auch noch sinnvoll wäre nen Haken bei "Wiederholen bei  verpassten Start" zu setzen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Edit2:oder wenn de ne langsame Platte hast und so schon genug Autostarts drin hast vielleicht auch dann "verzögerter Start" nen Haken


----------



## leo14 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Antwort, funktioniert aber leider nicht, es sei denn ich schalte die Benutzerkontensteuerung aus.
P. S. Habe Windows 7
Gruß


----------



## frankie36 (7. Juni 2011)

Hi

Geht immernoch nicht...
SmartDoctor ist doch ein AsusGrafikkartenOverclockingTool?
Gehts Dir da um was bestimmtes oder besser gefragt, kann das was was zum bsp.Afterburner nicht könnte?
Weil wenn nicht würd ich einfach Afterburner verwenden und Ruhe ist und da funktioniert der Autostart 100%
usw 

mfg


----------



## leo14 (9. Juni 2011)

Hi,
habe jetzt MSI Afterburner instlliert, jedoch das gleiche Problem: startet nicht beim Systemstart. Habe deine Anweisung befolgt, aber leider gehts nicht.
Ich brauch die Tools bloß um die Lüfter der Grafikkarte runterzuregeln(ASUS 580GTX DCII). 
Ist nervig bei jedem Systemstart das Tool zu öffnen.

Gruß


----------



## frankie36 (9. Juni 2011)

leo14 schrieb:


> Ich brauch die Tools bloß um die Lüfter der Grafikkarte runterzuregeln(ASUS 580GTX DCII).
> Ist nervig bei jedem Systemstart das Tool zu öffnen.



 
Haste das so gemacht?

1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






2.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





3.    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




HAtte bis jetzt noch kein problem mit dem Autostart,versteh ich nicht


----------



## leo14 (11. Juni 2011)

Hi,
danke für den super Tipp, habe die Einstellungen bei "Afterburner" wie Du es beschrieben hast, eingestellt und endlich funktioniert`s. Werde Asus Smart Doctor nun löschen.
Nochmals danke.
Gruß


----------



## frankie36 (13. Juni 2011)

leo14 schrieb:


> Hi,
> danke für den super Tipp, habe die Einstellungen bei "Afterburner" wie Du es beschrieben hast, eingestellt und endlich funktioniert`s. Werde Asus Smart Doctor nun löschen.
> Nochmals danke.
> Gruß


 
Einwandfrei hats also doch noch geklappt


----------

